# AM radio stations



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

About 2 years ago I replaced the stock stereo receiver and also installed a new AM/FM antenna in our JD 6415

Everything was working great until About 6 months ago when the receiver stopped receiving AM starions. I've got time now to trouble shoot it but haven't had any luck yet.

I lifted the cab roof to check antenna connections...everything looked clean and plugged in tight. Next pulled the receiver out...again all connections are tightly connected and clean.

The receiver still picks up FM stations and the weather band with no problems. The receiver is a REi 3000 (which is manufactured for tractors). The antenna is one that I ordered off Amazon.

Any ideas of what could be wrong?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

AM, FM and Weather stations all use a different frequency band and most radios, nowadays, use digital frequency synthenization tuners.

Because you can get FM and Weather, your antenna is probably good. This mean that part of your radio's tuning circuitry got fried somewhere along the line. It could be something as simple as the AM selector button crapped out. (I just wore out a mouse on my computer with the left click button wore too much.)

My thought would be to buy a replacement radio and, if it doesn't work, return it, because there is something wrong in the antenna wiring.

Or just get use to listening to FM.

Ralph


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

No doubt you know your radio better than I do the "one" I have but gave up on it. Even with the manual no less. Then with my hearing, the diesel sounds better than the radio does. If you have manual and if not might can find it on line be sure the AM is not cut off.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Could it be the radio is picking up the engine? I put a new radio in the 2745 Massey that I had, and could never tune in AM stations. It might be interference.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bad filter in radio power supply or bad diode in alternator? I think the filter is like a condenser? Might be one on the alternator too?


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Shipped the receiver back to the manufacture last week. Haven't heard back from them yet.


----------

